# Tagalog : Kaunti / Konti



## LatinRainbow

Hi you all,
I've seen this term written as kaunti sometimes, others as konti.
Kaunti lang, for example.
Is it the same thing that happens with lagi / lage?
Which would be the correct one?
Thanks in advance for the answers....


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hey LatinRainbow.  I believe these are just examples of the differences between traditional and informal spelling.  "Kaunti" is the more traditional spelling, while "konti" is more informal.  With "lagi," I believe this is the correct spelling.  "Lage" is used informally.  Some other examples:

mayroon/meron
puwede/pwede
huwag/wag
doon/dun

Chris


----------



## LatinRainbow

I'll take note...
Thank you Chris.


----------

